# So Here I Sit



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

So here I sit at Terrible's Lakeside in Pahrump, Nv, contemplating my toes and empty beer can!
The cg is less than 1/2 full, weather is great, DS & DW are in 25RSS taking a nap and I'm out on the "patio" thinking about "issues".
1. Inaccurate gauges: I bought one of those 12v air compressors a few years ago and in prepping for this road trip/camping expedition, topped off my tires on the TV and TT to 50 psi according to the gauge on the compressor. While on a last minute errand to one of my big box stores, I chanced upon a digital air pressure gauge and purchased it on a whim. Later I used it to check my tires and lo and behold, the tires were all reading low according to this new gauge. Holy #@&%! Which liar do I believe?!! (answer below)

2. Honey, the refrig is getting hot!: Two days before we came here, I plugged the trailer into my new 30 amp box on the outside of the garage, turned on the refrig and when we left, trust me it was cold in the box. Not far from the cg is the town and after setting up the trailer, we went grocery shopping. After loading up the freezer and refrig, I thought I would put my new little battery operated fan in there to help circulate the "coldness". Within a matter of two hours or so, the temps were skyrocketing in both units. Refrig was almost 60, freezer was climbing toward 40's. Double #@&%! (non answer below)

(1) I happened to have another gauge laying around in the tool box and it agreed with the new digital gauge, so now I know not to believe the one on the compressor!

(2) I don't have an answer. Took the battery operated fan out, switched the refrig to electric, checked propane levels, switched back to propane, switched back to electric, crossed fingers, seems okay today. Maybe all the "coldness" escaped when we were loading the refrigerator. Maybe we had so much crammed in there the air couldn't circulate. Maybe just a gremlin. I might put the fan back in later or not.

Happy camping!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

1...you solved that yourself

2...If you load a lot of uncold items at the same time, the warm items will bring temp up and it will take a small while to recover.

3....Have a beer







Enjoy the camping


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> 1...you solved that yourself
> 
> 2...If you load a lot of uncold items at the same time, the warm items will bring temp up and it will take a small while to recover.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just ordered this Wireless dual refrigerator/freezer thermometer...I can't wait to try it out

Click below and go to the bottom of the page...Chaney Instrument Item #000985

http://www.millerthermometer.com/RefrigFreez.htm

Like the others said, crack open another beer and enjoy!









Dawn


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah , but what kind of beer? Oh what am I thinking, it's beer. All beer is good beer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> 1...you solved that yourself
> 
> 2...If you load a lot of uncold items at the same time, the warm items will bring temp up and it will take a small while to recover.
> 
> ...


Ditto here

Don


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Beerman said:


> Yeah , but what kind of beer? Oh what am I thinking, it's beer. All beer is good beer.


Sitting lakeside on a warm summer day, surrounded by the sounds of nature, the scent of pines and lingering campfires, I can almost do without the beer. Yeah right, who am I kidding?? BRING 'EM ON !!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Beerman said:


> Yeah , but what kind of beer? Oh what am I thinking, it's beer. All beer is good beer.


Do you include PBR in that statement?









Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

3. have a cold beer
4. Have another
5. Do not let #3 & #4 get lonely
6. Relax you are camping

Enjoy

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Yeah , but what kind of beer? Oh what am I thinking, it's beer. All beer is good beer.


Do you include PBR in that statement?









Dan








[/quote]

If it's free, and you're out of beer then yes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Yeah , but what kind of beer? Oh what am I thinking, it's beer. All beer is good beer.


Do you include PBR in that statement?









Dan








[/quote]

If it's free, and you're out of beer then yes.








[/quote]

I don't know...PRB is a stretch for qualifying as beer.


----------

